# Poly bag/garment bag printing



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone either knew of an ink that would be recommend to screen print on poly/ garment bags? Also if anyone could send me some contact info of some companies who specialize in this I would appreciate that as well. Thank you all.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can screen print poly bags with a solvent based ink like Nazdar's 9700.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Basically any screen printer who carries the right kind of inks could do these for you if you ask. Start emailing and getting quotes. The worst that could happen is they'll tell you no.


----------

